# BLTs with Canned Tomatoes (Experiment)



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2020)

*BLTs with Canned Tomatoes *(Experiment)​

OK—You guys are gonna laugh, especially those of you who have Great, nearly year-round access to Awesome Fresh Garden Maters.
I’m sick & tired of the Tomatoes they sell around here in our Markets, especially during our Long Winter.
They are tasteless, and not at all juicy.

When we grew our own, we had Great Tomatoes between Around July & November, but since we stopped growing Tomatoes, all we can get is the Lousy Store bought ones, except when we can find some at a Roadside Stand in the area.

So when I was Computer Shopping for our “Pick-up Groceries at Giant Market”, I ran into a section on “Canned Tomatoes”. They have Canned Tomato Sauce, Paste, Diced, and Whole Peeled Tomatoes.
That “Whole Peeled” got me thinking——HMMMMmmmmm, I wonder how they’d be in a BLT???
So I added a small 14.5 ounce can of Whole Peeled Tomatoes for 69¢ to our order, to give it a try.
They were much more juicy than store bought, and though they were not as good as a Fresh Garden Grown Tomatoes, they are definitely 
good enough to do it again.

So the rest of this Thread is just frying the Bacon & Toasting the Bread, and adding the Miracle Whip to the BLTs.

That last plate was a leftover slice of Prime Rib on a Roll with Jeff’e BBQ Sauce and another BLT with some slices of “Canned Tomato”.

That’s about it—Thanks for stopping by.

BTW: I can fill 4 or 5 BLTs with these Canned Maters, and I put plenty in each one.

Bear


One 14.5 ounce can of "Whole Peeled Tomatoes" @ 69¢:







This is what they look like in the can (Nice & Juicy):






Miracle Whip, Lettuce, and Canned Maters:






And of course the Bacon:






Close 'em Up:






I like to cut them in half, like most Restaurants around here do:






Next Night, getting another BLT & a leftover Prime Rib Sammy together:






Frying some Bacon:






Miracle Whip & Bacon on the BLT, and Jeff's BBQ Sauce on the PR Sammy:






Add the Lettuce to the BLT:






Add the Canned Maters to the BLT, and the Prime Rib slice to the Roll:






Another Bear Supper!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2020)

Nothing wrong with that bear. Way to adapt and overcome. Thankfully I live in the south and have access to some awesome tomatoes for several months out of the year. Nice looking sammiches bud


----------



## 2Mac (Aug 13, 2020)

As a man much more intelligent than me said" Innovation is the ability to see change as an opportunity".
Nice outside the box thinking. I love BLT's with tomatoes that actually have taste to them.
I live in Canada and grow my own. Come July/ August it's so nice to have real fresh tomatoes.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks amazing. I think Julia Child would approve.


----------



## xray (Aug 13, 2020)

Nothing wrong with that Bear, as long as it’s good eats!

I hear ya on the off season tomatoes, they’re pretty bland and tasteless here. It kinda makes you appreciate the fresh ones in the summer.

Wegmans sells a carton of cherry tomatoes called “flavor bombs.” They’re available most of the year and are pretty awesome but they fetch a pretty penny.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2020)

xray said:


> Nothing wrong with that Bear, as long as it’s good eats!
> 
> I hear ya on the off season tomatoes, they’re pretty bland and tasteless here. It kinda makes you appreciate the fresh ones in the summer.
> 
> Wegmans sells a carton of cherry tomatoes called “flavor bombs.” They’re available most of the year and are pretty awesome but they fetch a pretty penny.


We get those as well. From sams though. Wife eats them every single day for lunch. Carton a week lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2020)

I've not tried Canned Tomatoes on a Sandwich, creative thinking John, but I  am a fan of eating them out of the can. Treat yourself to CENTO Certified San Marzano Tomatoes. They are imported from Italy. There are brands that say," San Marzano Style " but they're not the same...JJ 



			Cento San Marzano Peeled Tomatoes - Google Search


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 13, 2020)

Look's good Bear. You never know until you try! Like


----------



## xray (Aug 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> We get those as well. From sams though. Wife eats them every single day for lunch. Carton a week lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They’re greenhouse grown I believe, but they hit the spot when it’s not tomato weather.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 13, 2020)

Bearcarver
 Nice looking sammichs.  Sometimes you just gotta adapt and overcome. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2020)

Interesting idea . Looks good to me . I use them all the time , just never on a sandwich . I'll have to try it . 


chef jimmyj said:


> CENTO Certified San Marzano Tomatoes.


Yup . That's what I buy . 28 oz cans .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 13, 2020)

Ha that old Bear has come up with another great creation. We can our own so will have to give this a try this winter. If you were closer I could keep you supplied.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

I really like these whole canned tomatoes. I have them once in a while as a veggie for dinner. Just heat and eat with salt and pepper. I never would have thought about using them in a sandwich. Great idea.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 13, 2020)

It's always said when life gives you lemons to make lemonade. Some darned good thinking John, the maters from that can look rich and flavorful. Not a darned thing wrong with that prime rib sammy either, Like! RAY


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks phenomenal Bear. Very inspiring idea!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> maters from that can look rich and flavorful.


Cento San Marzano out of the can and crushed on pizza dough for sauce .


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 13, 2020)

That will work. Thanks for the idea , I certainly may need.  My tomatoes and bell peppers developed bottom end rot again. Google tells me to treat with gypsum for added calcium. Trying, hoping to save a few producing plants. Darn it. . .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I've not tried Canned Tomatoes on a Sandwich, creative thinking John, but I  am a fan of eating them out of the can. Treat yourself to CENTO Certified San Marzano Tomatoes. They are imported from Italy. There are brands that say," San Marzano Style " but they're not the same...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> Cento San Marzano Peeled Tomatoes - Google Search




Thanks Jimmy!
I have 2 cans of "Cento Certified San Marzano", but they're 28 ounce cans, and I'm waiting to find out how long they keep once I open the can.
That can I showed on this Thread (first Pic) was the only small can I could find @ 14.5 ounces.

So this is how I pick what cans to order:
#1 Small can (14.5 oz), until I find out how long they keep, after opening.
#2 Lower Sodium amount---between 20 & 40 mg per 1/2 cup.
#3 Cento Certified Sam Marzano. I haven't seen any of this in the 14.5 oz can.

And Thanks for the Like, Jimmy.

Bear


----------



## kruizer (Aug 13, 2020)

That is what I would call innovation nation. Looks and sounds delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nothing wrong with that bear. Way to adapt and overcome. Thankfully I live in the south and have access to some awesome tomatoes for several months out of the year. Nice looking sammiches bud



Thank You Jake!!
We used to grow Awesome Tomatoes, but the last few years we've gotten way too much rain---Too much work too.

Bear


2Mac said:


> As a man much more intelligent than me said" Innovation is the ability to see change as an opportunity".
> Nice outside the box thinking. I love BLT's with tomatoes that actually have taste to them.
> I live in Canada and grow my own. Come July/ August it's so nice to have real fresh tomatoes.



Thank You Mac!!
These were a lot better than I expected.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 13, 2020)

A mans gotta do what a mans goota do. Thinking outside the box.
Where's the pickles and onions LOL   gotta have them on mine.
Next time at least try dill slices.

Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

Way to adapt and overcome Bear!  Looks real good.  Excellent finding additional uses for everyday items.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 13, 2020)

Great lookin meals.  Wasnt the canned tomatoes really watered down?  I mean added water.    We have never bought them because I thought that.   They look good thou.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 13, 2020)

Great out of the "can" thinking. I'll save that thought for winter and I'm craving that summer BLT.
My ultimate BLT is the from the first tomato out of my garden. 
My garden is about 3 weeks late this year and I won't go to farmer's market.
No farmer's market option for you?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Looks amazing. I think Julia Child would approve.



Thank You!!
LOL---I hope she would!!

Bear




xray said:


> Nothing wrong with that Bear, as long as it’s good eats!
> 
> I hear ya on the off season tomatoes, they’re pretty bland and tasteless here. It kinda makes you appreciate the fresh ones in the summer.
> 
> Wegmans sells a carton of cherry tomatoes called “flavor bombs.” They’re available most of the year and are pretty awesome but they fetch a pretty penny.



Thank You Xray!!
I checked, and Giant doesn't carry the "Flavor Bombs".
Bear Jr normally shops Wegmans, but during Covid he only goes to Giant for all 4 of us.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Bearcarver
> Nice looking sammichs.  Sometimes you just gotta adapt and overcome.
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



GATOR240 said:


> Look's good Bear. You never know until you try! Like



Thank You Denny!!
Bear Jr just brought us 4 nice big Red Fresh Maters from a Roadside Stand, but I'll be using Canned Maters when the season is over.
Now I know what we're having tonight !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## mosparky (Aug 14, 2020)

The thought of canned tomatoes has occurred to me, but I never acted on it. I will now. I am sick of store bought tomatoes that bring nothing to the party but color. The firm texture might be missing, but for the taste of a real tomatoe, I can forgive.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 14, 2020)

Looks great bear, never would've thought about using canned tomatoes


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Interesting idea . Looks good to me . I use them all the time , just never on a sandwich . I'll have to try it .
> 
> Yup . That's what I buy . 28 oz cans .



Thank You Rich!!
That's pretty much the only way we use Maters----BLTs, Burgers, Webbers, and Salads.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Ha that old Bear has come up with another great creation. We can our own so will have to give this a try this winter. If you were closer I could keep you supplied.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2020)

n





Steve H said:


> I really like these whole canned tomatoes. I have them once in a while as a veggie for dinner. Just heat and eat with salt and pepper. I never would have thought about using them in a sandwich. Great idea.




Thank You Steve!!
The first ones I tried were too salty.
Now I make sure I get the ones with 20mg or 40mg of Sodium per 1/2 cup---No more!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks phenomenal Bear. Very inspiring idea!



Thank You Peach!!

Bear



sawhorseray said:


> It's always said when life gives you lemons to make lemonade. Some darned good thinking John, the maters from that can look rich and flavorful. Not a darned thing wrong with that prime rib sammy either, Like! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
I found that you have to get the ones with low sodium content (20 or 40 mg), or they will be too salty! Other than that, they're pretty darn good!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That will work. Thanks for the idea , I certainly may need.  My tomatoes and bell peppers developed bottom end rot again. Google tells me to treat with gypsum for added calcium. Trying, hoping to save a few producing plants. Darn it. . .




Thank You Rider!!
I can't help you with "End Rot"---The only persistent problem we ever had when we grew Maters was the big Green "Tomato Worm".

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks for the like flatbroke it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That will work. Thanks for the idea , I certainly may need.  My tomatoes and bell peppers developed bottom end rot again. Google tells me to treat with gypsum for added calcium. Trying, hoping to save a few producing plants. Darn it. . .


Years ago a older farmer told me treat the soil in the fall with Epsom salt because it's usually a fungus in the soil that causes that not sure how true that is but may be worth a shot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2020)

kruizer said:


> That is what I would call innovation nation. Looks and sounds delicious.




Thank You Kruizer!!
Yes, These worked better than I expected.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That will work. Thanks for the idea , I certainly may need.  My tomatoes and bell peppers developed bottom end rot again. Google tells me to treat with gypsum for added calcium. Trying, hoping to save a few producing plants. Darn it. . .


I get blossom end rot in the first few tomatoes, but not usually the peppers.
Try milk or powdered milk to add calcium in a foliar feed.  Faster action then gypsum according to the natural gardeners.  Not sure the dosage.  Just something I remember from searching, but never tried.  My blossom end rot usually goes away after the first dozen or so after not doing any treatment.
Also watch you soil ph. I'm in the "valley" high ph that inhibits calcium intake.  I'm working on my garden ph with ammonium sulfate. 



smokerjim said:


> Years ago a older farmer told me treat the soil in the fall with Epsom salt because it's usually a fungus in the soil that causes that not sure how true that is but may be worth a shot.


Blossom end rot is a calcium uptake issue in the plant.  Epsom salt adds magnesium.  Too much magnesium inhibits calcium uptake.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2020)

gary s said:


> A mans gotta do what a mans goota do. Thinking outside the box.
> Where's the pickles and onions LOL   gotta have them on mine.
> Next time at least try dill slices.
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Never heard of Onions on a BLT !!!
I love Dill Pickles, but not with BLTs.
I finally got a box of Chopped onions to Fry in with my next batch of Deerburgers.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Way to adapt and overcome Bear!  Looks real good.  Excellent finding additional uses for everyday items.
> Thanks for sharing.




Thank You Mike!!
These were definitely better than I expected, and I will go to them, when I can't get Fresh Tomatoes.
Bear Jr brought us 4 real nice Big Red ones from a roadside Stand, so we're on those right now.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Great lookin meals.  Wasnt the canned tomatoes really watered down?  I mean added water.    We have never bought them because I thought that.   They look good thou.




Thank You Adam!!
Not Really---I expected that too, but they were plenty juicy, but solid---Not Mushy at all.
The first ones I tried were salty, but I rinsed them good & that got rid of most of the salt flavor. Then I checked the sodium content & that small can had 120mg of Sodium per 1/2 cup. Now I won't buy it with more than 40mg per 1/2 cup.
I am usually able to find 20 mg per half cup too, so that's the first thing I look for.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Great out of the "can" thinking. I'll save that thought for winter and I'm craving that summer BLT.
> My ultimate BLT is the from the first tomato out of my garden.
> My garden is about 3 weeks late this year and I won't go to farmer's market.
> No farmer's market option for you?



Thank You!!
We don't go anywhere during this Pandemic.
However the last 2 nights we've had BLTs with Fresh Tomato Bear Jr got us from a Roadside Stand. I'll only use the Canned Maters when there are no fresh ones available.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2020)

mosparky said:


> The thought of canned tomatoes has occurred to me, but I never acted on it. I will now. I am sick of store bought tomatoes that bring nothing to the party but color. The firm texture might be missing, but for the taste of a real tomatoe, I can forgive.




Thank You Mo!!!
I get the Firmness, flavor, and Juicy without being Mushy.
Not as good as Garden Fresh, but better than any store bought I ever had.
Just check the Sodium content on the one you order. Go for 20mg or 40 mg per 1/2 cup.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Years ago a older farmer told me treat the soil in the fall with Epsom salt because it's usually a fungus in the soil that causes that not sure how true that is but may be worth a shot.




Is that the same Farmer who told you that "Sheep Lie"??

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Is that the same Farmer who told you that "Sheep Lie"??
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Looks great bear, never would've thought about using canned tomatoes




Thank You Jim!!
Works Great---I'll be using more often soon.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2020)

mike243
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2020)

yankee2bbq
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2020)

Brokenhandle
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

